# Lomotil and Loperamide



## Catalina (May 17, 2004)

Can someone tell me the difference between Lomotil and Loperamide? If there is a difference, which is the closest to Imodium? I asked the doctor for prescription Imodium, and he gave me Lomotil. Thanks!!


----------



## Follybeach (Jul 25, 2004)

Lomotil is definately the stronger--but you cannot take more than Rx'd, cause it has an added ingredient that keeps people from getting "hooked" on it (its related to a narcotic--all narcotics will constipate you if you take enough, because they slow down your digestive system, even with IBS-D). The added ingred., atropine, will give you some nasty side effects if you take too much. But it sure works!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm confused.Are you saying that Lomotil has something added that prevents addiction? This would actually bear out what my G.I told me when he said that I could take as many Lomotil as needed to stop the 'd'.Also, I have never had any problem stopping Lomotil, although I have read posts here where people were concerned about it being addictive.


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

All, I wouldn't worry about taking Lomotil and getting addicted. I have been taking it as needed for about 15 years. Sometimes none for days and somedays several a day. Even without insurance it is so much cheaper than Immodium and easier to get when flu season strikes and the regular folk are sick. Not to mention they are so small and you can discretely take one without others noticing. I used to have to take Immodium 4 at a time.Jen


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Lomotil has an extremely low abuse potential in the doses indicated for diarrhea. It is a Schedule V controlled substance, having the lowest potential for abuse.Lomotil contains two ingredients:1. A narcotic, diphenoxylate, 2.5 mg.2. A belladonna alkaloid, atropine, 25 micrograms.Diphenoxylate by itself is a strong opioid. It is listed in Schedule II (along with opium, morphine, cocaine, percocet, etc).Belladonna alkaloids have several uses, from anti-spasmodics, to antidodes for chemical weapons attacks (especially Sarin and VX). It is not a controlled substance.The amount of atropine in Lomotil is therapeutically insignificant. In other words, there is no reason to add atropine for medicinal value. In order to placed in Schedule V instead of Schedule II, the manufacturer has added a subtherapeutic amount (25 micrograms) of atropine sulfate.If you take Lomotil at recommended doses, you will (barely) notice the effect of the atropine. However, at higher doses, you will start to sweat, have flushes, headaches, and all the other side effects of atropine. Thus, Lomotil has a built-in "abuse prevention system." If you take too much, you might get high, but you'll feel really lousy as well.As far as regular use, so long as you stay within the recommended dose range, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Lomotil was discovered in the fifties and loperamide (brand: Imodium) in the seventies. I think that there are less side effects with loperamide than with lomotil (only one molecule and not two [as in lomotil])So, I would tell you to start with loperamide.Side effects with loperamide :-blockages if you take too much or if you 'can' suffer from C >>take the minimum that helps you!-allergy (sort of urticaria)these side effects are not frequent at all.Both medicines were discovered by Dr Janssen, who created Janssen Pharmaceutica , in Belgium !!The first brand name of Lomotil was Reasec. Details for Lomotil: see Albion's reply!


----------

